# The "Who's Who" hit Seadrift, Texas



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

This weekend we welcomed the â€œWhoâ€™s whoâ€ in just about every industry imaginable. From an engine manufacture, national known truck dealership, plumbing sales, home builders, lumber suppliers, airplane/jet sales and one of the largest paint manufactureâ€™s in the world.

With weather conditions flipping a complete 360 degrees turn-around to calm bays, our guests enjoyed a â€œoyster shell reboundâ€ while both anchored and drifting using live shrimp and gulp under a popping cork.

Mid-week one of our guides named Capt. Jason Wagenfehr had his way with artificial lures while wade fishing hard sand over grass patches/beds. Best lures of choice on trout, white DSL and Mirrolure Little Johnâ€™s in white. Thigh deep water was the best wading depth which also proved best for catching drum using gulp baits fished on the bay floor.

Thanks
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
Capt. Chris and Deb Martin - CEO/Owners
www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank You!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*New Wader Racks at the "The Flats"*

Thanks


----------

